# help! assisted hatching on frozen blastocyst?



## ayesha bb (Mar 11, 2011)

hi ladies,

Just needed a bit of advise please. I am going to have 2 frozen blastocyst transfer next week and just thinking of requesting AH on them. Did anyone got bfp with AH on frozen blastocyst? and also if some one got bfp without AH? Can you please share your experience.

thanks, rahilaxxx


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi, i havent had ah, but we did achieve a bfp with blastocyst embies (sadly ending in a "chemical pregnancy") but otherwise everything was perfect. hope this helps and good luck and loads of    for your transfer next week xx


----------



## ayesha bb (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks smudge52. Was it a frozen blastocyst?


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

no sorry, it was a fresh blastocyst, but 2 people I know have had bfp with frozen blasts without ah we are having fron blasts transferred in august x


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

smudge- I had 2 frozen blasts, and only one survived the thaw, and so I had AH done on it and it worked for me. My DS is now 13months old. It was my 6th and only successful cycle. I am having another FET on Sunday and will have AH on the blasts if they survive the thaw. Go for it.


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

thanks cath34 i may well ask the clinic and see what I can do so pleased for you and i have my fingers crossed for bfp this time aswell xx


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

hi hope your all ok, well i called my clinic today and asked if we could have ah and they said.......NO! The only recommend it in severe cases but as i have blasts and it was fet they said no way, helpful huh??!!!


----------



## ayesha bb (Mar 11, 2011)

hi smudge and cath  

i've emailed my doc and asked about AH on my blastocysts, lets see what he replies in few days.

thanks


----------



## ayesha bb (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi all,

My doc just replied back and said success rates from assisted hatching on blastocysts are no better than without assisted hatching according to NICE guidelines. So they dont recommend it.

rahilaxx


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

rahila thanks that does put my mind at rest as my clinic didnt really explain why not.  

hope your all ok xx


----------

